
Ultraviolet light to disinfect against Coronavirus - tkyjonathan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqytOuYfsnA
======
forkexec
Although I can't see how wiping down the inside of a bus with a single
microfiber cloth without chemicals accomplishes anything, but I hope they have
the data to prove that this method works. And what about shadows and
nonlinearities? All I see is a couple of point source lights with some andons
and a klaxon.

